
Emma Willard's Maps of Time - benbreen
https://publicdomainreview.org/essay/emma-willard-maps-of-time/
======
lqet
A few years ago I found a high-res version of the Histomap [0] somewhere and
printed it with a height of roughly 2 meters. It is still hanging on my
kitchen door.

Edit: here is a decent version:

[https://i.4pcdn.org/hr/1376691454739.jpg](https://i.4pcdn.org/hr/1376691454739.jpg)

[0]
[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c9/62/15/c96215866e46a1d55958...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c9/62/15/c96215866e46a1d55958704c3fe395da.jpg)

~~~
lowpro
As a collector of maps, thank you so much for this! The layout is so creative
and informative, and the styling is great!

------
mirimir
Those are some cool maps. But I was surprised to see her rely on Ussher's
claim for "Creation" in 4004 BC.

And then I remembered the Scopes trial.

~~~
interfixus
These presentations are from decades before Darwin, and about a century before
the Scopes thing.

~~~
mirimir
Yes, that's what I meant. There's so much about the 1800s that seems so
modern. Especially the engineering. So I tend to forget about religion.

------
juliangamble
They reminded me of the Conspectus of USA Political History:
[https://losthunderlads.com/2012/10/29/the-political-
history-...](https://losthunderlads.com/2012/10/29/the-political-history-of-
the-usa-in-two-charts/)

------
bkmn
Note to self: build this in VR :O

